# Nicht signierte Treiber deaktivieren und das dauerhaft!



## Lower (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute! 
Ich habe hier ein kleines Problem mit meinem Wlan Adapter (Netgear WG311v3 -> WG311 : Netgear)! Also ich habe nach einer sehr gut beschriebenen Anleitung die Treiber unter Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit installiert! (Marvel 1.0.0.53 Treiber, der nicht signiert ist) Der originale Netgear Treiber funktioniert nicht! Ok nun da dieser Marvel Treiber nicht signiert ist muss ich bei jedem Systemstart F8 drücken und dann Treibersignatur deaktivieren auswählen. Kann man das für jeden Neustart erzwingen ohne F8 drücken zu müssen? Falls es dafür keine Lösung gibt könntet ihr mir eine gute Wlan Karte bzw USB Adapter empfehlen, der Windows 7 kompatibel ist und nicht mehr als 35€ kostet?

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## rebel4life (13. Dezember 2009)

Loading unsignierte Treiber in Windows 7 und Vista 64-bit (x64) »Raymond.CC Blog


----------



## Lower (13. Dezember 2009)

Danke dir vielmals es funktioniert jetzt!
pls close!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (13. Dezember 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Loading unsignierte Treiber in Windows 7 und Vista 64-bit (x64) »Raymond.CC Blog


Naja...google muß an seinem übersetzer aber noch dringend was machen.Da bevorzuge ich irgendwie doch den englischen text,auch wenn ich fast kein englisch kann.
@lower
Hier gibts den download zu "dseo".Einfach unten auf "agree" gehen.Das tool installiert sich nicht,sondern du mußt einfach nur die exe-datei starten und auswählen,was du haben willst.


----------



## rebel4life (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab gar nich drauf geachtet, hab einfach das nächst beste Ergebnis genommen. 

Den Google Übersetzer nehm ich für russische Seiten, da ist der ganz brauchbar.


----------

